# Some Interesting History about Shoes(Ⅰ)



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Seriously spammers, what the F*ck do ancient manchu shoes have to do with snowboarding. Try Harder.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

You know what?
Fuck you MBTlover520, I am in China right now and I know that no girl here gives a shit that you used THEIR history to sell some shoes. 
So basically, go spam somewhere else. I'm tired of this board being used as advertisement for products unrelated to snowboarding.


----------

